# I need some help with my Garmin 74sv



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am trying to load a excel sheet of fishing points to my Garmin. It seems to load but it is not there. 

1 what suffix should be?

I think i may not have the sd card with the correct suffix. If I have the wrong on is there a way to convert it to correct that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Garmin format or exchange format. Load the waypoints onto homeport, it's free software from garmin then load the waypoints onto the sd card that you have in the gps from homeport. When loaded on card put it back in the gps and upload waypoints onto gps. When you get a new sd card it must be put into the gps unit to be formatted for that machine. When you put the card in it will automatically format it. Update the unit with the latest software updates first. If you have trouble with it just call garmin they are Very helpful.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like I did not format the GPS before I loadeded the information to the card. 
Thanks Sealock


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You format the sd card so homeport can recognizes you unit as a garmin product. . Hope it works out for you. Homeport is a great program once you figure out all the aspects of it.


----------

